
Let 'localhost' be localhost - ingve
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-west-let-localhost-be-localhost-06
======
stephenr
This is somewhat related to google buying the .dev gTLD.

I get that .dev is kinda short and sweet but if it's for local dev why bother
with a suffix at all? Or use the project name. Instead of foobar.dev, use
local.foobar or heck use localdomain or your company/personal domain as the
suffix.

